# Android Tablets.



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Sorry but not a lot of time for this, his W has an android tablet and he has suspicions, pass code not known, is there a way to get into it?

Samsung Galaxy TAB2 10.1

He has webwatcher on the laptop but he noticed she uses the tablet 90% of the time and the fact that it has so much portability he feels it is her instrument of choice over the laptop.

Thanks in advance


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

A complete reset would wipe out the passcode.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

WhiteRaven said:


> A complete reset would wipe out the passcode.


And possibly all of the evidence...


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Pics and other stuff are in the sd. Only temp memory would be wiped out. Saved passwords for logins would be wiped out too. But, a keylogger can be installed without the WW being any wiser. Wait for the WW to access her mail again, and you are in.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

WhiteRaven said:


> Pics and other stuff are in the sd. Only temp memory would be wiped out. Saved passwords for logins would be wiped out too. But, a keylogger can be installed without the WW being any wiser. Wait for the WW to access her mail again, and you are in.


You're assuming she has a memory card. And she WOULD be wise to something happening to her tablet, because it wouldn't have all her stuff installed on it... If she's up to no good, she'll switch to another method. Assuming she's smarter than a bag of hammers...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

PBear said:


> You're assuming she has a memory card. And she WOULD be wise to something happening to her tablet, because it wouldn't have all her stuff installed on it... If she's up to no good, she'll switch to another method. Assuming she's smarter than a bag of hammers...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's all I know. I'd concentrate on getting into the mail a/cs. 

Got a better idea?


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

VAR in the room she is using the tablet in. She may also be skyping


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Figure out the passcode. It's four digits. There will be smudges on the screen where she types regularly. Make a point of being close to her when she's logging in. Make up an excuse to "need" her tablet when she's busy, and ask for her passcode. What possible excuse could she have for not giving it to her husband?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

PBear said:


> Figure out the passcode. It's four digits. There will be smudges on the screen where she types regularly. Make a point of being close to her when she's logging in. *Make up an excuse to "need" her tablet when she's busy, and ask for her passcode.* What possible excuse could she have for not giving it to her husband?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do it with family and friends around. It worked for me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

WhiteRaven said:


> Do it with family and friends around. It worked for me.


There you go! You have a thread about that, right? Point him to it?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Try using this and going into safe mode if it offers it. If it does it might not ask for the pass code. 

Wu-Man's Blog: Secret Modes in Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Limited I/O Edition


Clay


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wipe the face clean then look for traces.
If she is consistent in location, a nanny cam can be placed.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

First and foremost. Galaxy Tab 2 does not have an SD slot (I have one). Manufacturer reset will wipe the evidence too with the PW.

If too many attempts on the password are done it will ask for the gmail password associated with the tablet's playstore and google. If you have this you are in luck. If not, the only way to get at the Galaxy Tab 2 is either grab it when she isn't looking, factory reset (lose all evidence) or keystroker on the computer and hope you catch the password for the right gmail account.

If you are using Firefox (and she has used the remember password function) you can go to Tools, Options, Security, Save Passwords (at the bottom above the OK and Cancel buttons). All saved passwords are there. Scroll the list and look for her Gmail account. Everyone needs a gmail account to use the Playstore.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help there.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Clay2013 said:


> Try using this and going into safe mode if it offers it. If it does it might not ask for the pass code.
> 
> Wu-Man's Blog: Secret Modes in Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Limited I/O Edition
> 
> ...


OH I forgot about this. Let me test it on my Tab 2 and get back to the OP.

ETA:

Nope, I think it's only the special edition Tab 2 setups that work. In safe mode the tablet still required my password. Sorry OP...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

CantePe said:


> If you are using Firefox (and she has used the remember password function) you can go to Tools, Options, Security, Save Passwords (at the bottom above the OK and Cancel buttons). All saved passwords are there. Scroll the list and look for her Gmail account. Everyone needs a gmail account to use the Playstore.


This trick works on chrome too if she's saving passwords there. Got to the settings (three bars at the upper right) and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

PBear said:


> Figure out the passcode. It's four digits. There will be smudges on the screen where she types regularly. Make a point of being close to her when she's logging in. Make up an excuse to "need" her tablet when she's busy, and ask for her passcode. What possible excuse could she have for not giving it to her husband?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If she is using the pin code option that works. If she is using the picture swipe (3X3 of circles, swipe pattern) then that doesn't work and there are a multitude of combinations that can be used for the swipe pattern passwords.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

PBear said:


> There you go! You have a thread about that, right? Point him to it?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here you go

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/7796778-post16.html


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

He managed to get it for a half hour, it is her birth month and birth date, jesus, mary and joseph, I did ask him specifically if he had tried all variants of birthdays and he said yes, but this thread has proved useful to others I hope?

He now has Moby **** to fry with the info on there, really trying to keep him calm over this fiasco 

I have no idea how one woman can have over 50 naked/semi naked and indeed close up private parts shots on her tablet :scratchhead:

Also, another $99 to webwatcher and now installed on the tablet.

This is going south big time and not sure he will make the 2 month intel gathering period before he blows a gasket  Happier note, at least I am here in person to guide him through the mess in stead of him wandering around clueless in the fog and devastation.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You're a good friend. Invite him here if he"s willing.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> You're a good friend. Invite him here if he"s willing.


Let me like this twice this way.

You're a good friend. Invite him here if he"s willing.

TAM has helped many a betrayed get thru this. Remember to tell him to tell wife he feels ill.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

be sure to tell him to export those pics and all future evidence save them in TWO SAFE PLACES.

One cloud
One USB drive. Wrangler. YOU HOLD that drive! Just dont think there are many peeps who can get it away from ya!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Bluetoothed them on to my own tablet, how odd, her blutooth is on and active, just got him to quickly pair us an I should be able to connect automatically when ever I am close enough, we tried it a couple times earlier and it only asked the pass code on initial pairing, not any subsequent pairings.

Any idea what happens if she is on it and I try to go hunting?

No worries about my tablet going missing, its almost always in the lock box next to the Glock


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Bluetoothed them on to my own tablet, how odd, her blutooth is on and active, just got him to quickly pair us an I should be able to connect automatically when ever I am close enough, we tried it a couple times earlier and it only asked the pass code on initial pairing, not any subsequent pairings.
> 
> Any idea what happens if she is on it and I try to go hunting?
> 
> No worries about my tablet going missing, its almost always in the lock box next to the Glock


Goock. Lol. Damn i would love to meet you wrangler. 

No thats not a bromance.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> Goock. Lol. Damn i would love to meet you wrangler.
> 
> No thats not a bromance.


Hey, nothing wrong w/ a good bromance...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7hjdC8-jbw

LOL


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> goock. Lol. Damn i would love to meet you wrangler.
> 
> No thats not a bromance.


ea... Ea... Ea... Ea... Ea...


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

OK I stepped myself into it.

Yall admit it. There are peeps who would be fascinating to meet. Mach, RTBP, Chap...

and of course everyone reading this post.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> OK I stepped myself into it.
> 
> Yall admit it. There are peeps who would be fascinating to meet. Mach, RTBP, Chap...
> 
> and of course everyone reading this post.


Dude, for sure. I'd probably add (in no particular order) yourself, WhiteRaven, Thorburn, TheFlood117, bandit.45, HappyMan64, wranglerman, BashfulBull, LongWalk, MattMatt and probably -- at least -- two dozen others to my own personal list.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Dude, for sure. I'd probably add (in no particular order) yourself, WhiteRaven, Thorburn, TheFlood117, bandit.45, HappyMan64, wranglerman, BashfulBull, LongWalk, MattMatt and probably -- at least -- two dozen others to my own personal list.


I'm honored. Don't forget Shaggy. Wish he was here.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Goock. Lol. Damn i would love to meet you wrangler.
> 
> No thats not a bromance.


Why is it when ever I mention I own a Glock and not a S&W 500 folk start laughing at me 

I know, a cowboy with a Glock hey :smcowboy: :2gunsfiring_v1:

Things are calm for the moment but he is really feeling the pressure, have invited him here to see for himself how this pans out, got a couple threads in mind to point him to but anyone care to offer up some more from the EA/saucy internet life/hook up wh0res catalog?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Not such a hoot this end, he sat here a couple hours reading through some threads and we talked a lot about what and where from this point.

Said, and his exact words "She is my world, life with her in it is like oxygen, without her I will suffocate", serious barf moment there bearing in mind what I have been through with two WWs now 

He is calm as I had hoped and has had an eye opening couple hours walking in our world of misery, we'll see what happens, he might sign up he might not, he knows where to come to find us that is the main thing.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> Why is it when ever I mention I own a Glock and not a S&W 500 folk start laughing at me


Glock- When you want to shoot someone.
SW 500- When you want to shoot , blind, blow out the eardrums and set someone's clothes on fire.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> Glock- When you want to shoot someone.
> SW 500- When you want to shoot , blind, blow out the eardrums and set someone's clothes on fire.


:lol::lol::lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

He shoots, he scores!!!

Game set and match points awarded to Karl.

Little miss internet hook up chick secretly added her own BF on a hook up site based on only a picture of his genetalia :scratchhead:

They were exchanging messages for a week and he convinced her to meet him in a hotel for a steamy one on one.

She goes to the hotel and came home today after sitting in the lobby for 2hrs waiting to find her stuff on the drive and the locks changed on the house.

Best bit I thought was when he prodded her about having a BF and she told him that she doesn't get the attention she "deserves" from him, after that he settled into the charade and it boiled his blood dry and allowed the nice cold calculated phuck you to be executed.

How odd that she knows me, she knows my history and knows me and Karl hang at the horse sales and cattle auctions, was she really so stupid as to think he wouldn't know who to turn to for help or advice 

Another cheating skank eating the dust off our heels.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you like Piña Colada, getting caught in the rain! Hopefully was playing in the background as he confronted her......




wranglerman said:


> He shoots, he scores!!!
> 
> Game set and match points awarded to Karl.
> 
> ...


----------

